# Child car seats and AS 1754 sticker



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Are there actually any consequences for using a child car seat without the AS 1754 sticker? I've got a great, top of the line car seat that's one of the best and safest on the market in the US. I have no doubt that, if the US company that makes it cared to check with the Aussie government, it would have a sticker, but it doesn't. My in-laws gave me an Aussie-approved car seat, since we've got another on the way, but I don't want to use it as it's clearly inferior and no safer than the one I already have. In fact, the design is virtually identical except that the Aussie-allowed one has flimsy straps that easily tangle and don't have a chest buckle (making it much easier for a child to wriggle out of it).

So what are the consequences of using a car seat without the sticker? The only thing I can foresee is getting some kind of citation if a cop did bother to check after an accident. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

interplanetjanet said:


> Are there actually any consequences for using a child car seat without the AS 1754 sticker? I've got a great, top of the line car seat that's one of the best and safest on the market in the US. I have no doubt that, if the US company that makes it cared to check with the Aussie government, it would have a sticker, but it doesn't. My in-laws gave me an Aussie-approved car seat, since we've got another on the way, but I don't want to use it as it's clearly inferior and no safer than the one I already have. In fact, the design is virtually identical except that the Aussie-allowed one has flimsy straps that easily tangle and don't have a chest buckle (making it much easier for a child to wriggle out of it).
> 
> So what are the consequences of using a car seat without the sticker? The only thing I can foresee is getting some kind of citation if a cop did bother to check after an accident. Is there something I'm missing?


Hello IPJ - we had exactly the same problem, but from what i can remember, as long as the number on the ticket that's on your seat complies with the aussie safety standard numbers then you are safe, there are various numbers to comply with, not just the one, we got the info from an aussie gov site and i think some of the airline websites also give you the safety numbers.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

In SA it's a fine and 3 demerit points. Not sure what the penalties are in Victoria....


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks! Scottishcelts, you wouldn't happen to remember what government website, would you? I did some googling and came up with very little, but I'll try again.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Is this any good? Questions about child restraints : VicRoads

Dolly


----------

